# Baycox dosage for Puppies



## smudgecat99

Does anyone know how to dose for puppies for preventative? How much, when to give, and when to follow up? I have coming 5 week old mini aussies pups. At four weeks they were only 1# 10oz. Thank you!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

I am not familiar with treating puppies. Best to contact a vet

I moved your post to its own topic for better viewing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

0.10cc/ ml per 1lb of the puppies bodyweight. Treat again in 7 days, and again in 28 days for a treatment.
0.20cc/ml per 1lb in older puppies and adults.

The best preventive is to keep everything clean. And using baycox as prevention, it can be used at 3-4 weeks and every 21-28 days, or every 2 weeks, depending on how bad coccidia is at your house.


----------

